# Paired Mead Tasting



## summersolstice (Feb 17, 2010)

The 2010 Mazer Cup International event committee is pleased and excited to announce the first

*MCI Winners Circle Paired Mead Tasting*

Online ticket sales will begin on 02/14/2010 at http://www.mazercup.com/mcic_winners_circle.htm

This public tasting will be held on Friday, March 26, 2010 at 7:00 PM, in the Boulder Outlook Hotel. Tickets are $25 and will be distributed via will-call at the door the evening of the event. The 2010 Winners Circle will be limited in size, but we intend to increase the size of this event in 2011 based on the attendance this year. Please be sure to order tickets online while they are still available.

This event will consist of the 2009 Mazer Cup International Commercial Mead Competition gold medal meads paired with various foods that have been suggested by the medal winning Meaderies themselves. The pairings are designed to display how mead and selected foods enhance one another.

Attendees will receive a souvenir program listing the mead and food pairings along with a description of each Meadery and their line of mead. Meadery representatives and MCI staff will be on-hand to discuss individual meads and to answer questions regarding the Meaderies, Meadmakers, and general mead-related questions.

We look forward to seeing you there!

For tickets go to:

http://www.mazercup.com/mcic_winners_circle.htm


----------

